#        .      ?

## katrom

.
      .
  :
1.  -4
2.   
3.  
,          -  01.07.2018 .
    :
1. 408178
2. 408208
3. 301..?
 ,  .
 .

----------

> 1.  -4


  . 


> 2.


?


> 3.

----------

-4 -     ?

----------


## katrom

> -4 -     ?

----------

> 


       ( 192-,  4, .4).     ,         .       ,    .

----------

> ,         .


          ,        .

----------


## tours_buh

.   ,  -. ,      .   -   ":2"   " 344399". ,     -   ?

----------


## katrom

: 
54 
2.1.  ,    , _   ,    ,   3, 6, 9 - 11, 18, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, 40, 45 - 48, 53, 56, 63  2  346.43   _ ,      -     ()  () ,          (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7   .

  ,          ?

----------


## .

*tours_buh*,     .   ,

----------


## .

> ,          ?


       1  2019. 
     ,    . ,     ,    .

----------


## katrom

> . 
>      ,    . ,     ,    .


     ?

----------


## .

,       1  2019 .  7  290-

----------


## katrom

> ,       1  2019 .  7  290-


    ?

----------


## tours_buh

> *tours_buh*,     .   ,


        ( ),         ,  ?

----------


## e.rumyanceva

, -  ??? -   ?

----------


## .

> ?


    .  7   290 



> ( ),         ,  ?


     ,   .      ,

----------

> , -  ??? -   ?


 ,  ,       .     ,   .  - .

----------


## e.rumyanceva

> ,  ,       .     ,   .  - .


  ,    .        ,      ,    ,     ,        , ???            -      ( )   ( )...    ?   ,    /  ,     ,       , ,    ...

----------

> ,   .


 .    ,     .

----------

> .    ,     .


  (    ,    )   ,   ,  ,   .   .

----------

> (    ,    )   ,   ,  ,   .


,  .            .     ( )
        , , .

(  ,  .          ..)

----------

> ,  .            .     ( )
>         , , .
> 
> (  ,  .          ..)


     (, )     (  313 ) ,          .        ,   .      .

----------

> ,   .


   ,    " "  .    , ,     ,     .   " "?       .

,   ,            .       ,       ,    ,  2-3             -...  :Frown:

----------

> ,    " "  .


     ,  ,          ,     . ,       ,      :Wink:

----------

> -...


 ...

----------

> ,  ,          ,     .


  ,   .            ,  .

----------


## .

> ,  ,       .


  .   - .  ,  ,       
    ,  313   .       .      .   ()

----------

> .   - .  ,  ,       
>     ,  313   .       .      .   ()


    ,  ,             ().  ,    .        ,         (   )  .

----------


## .

> 


..    , ?  ?




> ,    .


    .     ,  ,         .




> ,


     ?    .  ,   ,       .      ,  .      .

----------

> ,  ,         .


   ,   ?

----------


## e.rumyanceva

,  ,  ,    ,          ...    1:,           (  ,      ?)     ...  :     "    ,    ,     (        ),   ,  .     ,     ""    ...  ,               ?             -  ,     ,    ,    .  , - -  ???                     ",   -..." :Speaking:

----------

> .     ,  ,         .


  ()   .    .  ?




> ,   ,   **


,      ?

----------

> ,     ""


 . ,      ,   .       -  .     , .

----------


## vviktor333

> .     ( )
>         , , .
> 
> (  ,  .          ..)


((
.313 
_  ,   ,    _ 

       (     )       

..      , ..

----------

*vviktor333*,    ?  



> 


   ,      - ???     ,   ,  .       ,     (   )

----------


## .

> ()   .    .  ?


,    -   ,     ?       ,    ?




> ,   ,


     ,  -  - ?    ?   ?

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


   ( ),         
 ""     )   ,         




> ,      - ???


   . 313  





> ,   ,  .


 -      (     313),        




> ,     (   )



   )

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


,  )))

_     ()          ()   .     ,  ,    ._
 , ,     , ..              ,

----------


## .

> , ,     , ..


 ?   ,        ,    ,     ?  :Smilie: 

    ?     , ? ))



> ,


  -     ?  ,      ,    ? 

         .         ,     ,     .

----------

> ( ),


?   "  ".   ,     .
 ,       , .
      ,  .

----------


## .

> ( ),


, ...    .                .       ,   ?           :Smilie:

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


 
  ,        ,      
     ?
   -  ,     ?       ,       
        !

----------


## vviktor333

> 


 ))



> 


.. ,        :yes: 




> .


     ?    313  ,       
 ,          ""




> 


,       ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## vviktor333

> ?   ,        ,    ,     ?


      ,           ,   971    *       ()*          , ..        ) 




> ?   "  ".   ,     .


    ""?   ,   ,    ,      ,          .

----------


## .

> ?







> ,          ""


 ?    ?    ? )




> ,        ,      
>      ?


       ,      ,       . 




> ,           ,   971           ()


  ?      ,      .    ,   ,    .        ?

----------


## vviktor333

> ?    ?    ? )


        ,    :Big Grin: 



> ,      ,       .


   ?



> ?      ,      .    ,   ,    .        ? 
> 
>                        ▲


  ))     ...    , ..     
      "** "?

----------

> ""?   ,   ,    ,      ,          .


    .     " ",       #34 .
 ,       ,     .   ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ,


 .    . ,           . 




> ?


  .       ,     .         ,   ,      ,       




> ...    ,


  . ,     "1.      ()  * ()*

----------


## vviktor333

> .    .







> .


!       ,   / .    / ,    /.    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> . ,     "1.      ()          ()


,    ))
           ?
,      ,     )))

----------


## vviktor333

> " ",       #34 .


 
 ,  ,       (      ), ..          
    ? ,     , ..         
       ,             ,    



> ,       ,     .   ,  ,   .


  ,    ,   ,    ,      
      ,      ,        (  -  )))
       ,   **          (    )                /

----------

> ,    ,   ,    ,


 ?  .




> 


        ,    ,     



> ,             ,


    .       ?   -  - ?
  . ,   ,    .

----------


## vviktor333

> .       ?   -  - ?
>   . ,   ,    .


   ,      "     "
    ,        (       ??    ),     // 



> ,


      ,

----------

> ,      "     "


,   ,      (     ).

----------


## vviktor333

> (     ).


  )
      ,

----------

> 


   ()?     ,   ,   " ". 
       .  -        -   ,    .

----------

> ?


     , ..           .

----------


## vviktor333

> , ..           .


   ,    ,     ? :Smilie:

----------


## vviktor333

> ()?


   ,     ""  ,    **   -

----------

> ,    ,     ?


  .        ?

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


            -       ,          ,     ,

----------


## vviktor333

> .  -        -   ,    .


   ))
      -   ,       ,

----------

> -       ,          ,     ,


 -  ,       ?       ,     .           .

----------


## .

> !       ,   / .


      ,    .   . !         .      (   )  .       . 




> ?


 .    ,        ,       .       ,   -       :Smilie: 




> ,


 ,          .  .      ,     -. 




> 


          ?   .




> 


     ,        - . ,   -  .      .

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


      )))

----------

> )))


  ?

----------


## vviktor333

> (   )  .       .


))))))
   ,    ,   ,  ,       
 10        ,   
   ?




> .    ,


-??? :Wow: 




> ,          .  .      ,     -.


       ?)))



> ?   .


 



> 


, 313    ,   !))

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


   ??
   ,                  ,     -     ,        
  ))

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ,  ,       
>  10        ,   
>    ?


.            ( _.      ,        ,         . 




> -?


  .    -   ,          ,  




> ?


 ..      , ?     ? 




> 


   ,       ?          .  ,        .   .




> , 313


      ,   ,       

  ,      ,    ,  ,    ,  .          ,     ...

----------

> 


      (),    ,   ,     ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## vviktor333

> ,   ,     ,  ,   ,    .


      )



> ()


   ,

----------


## vviktor333

> ?


  )




> ,       ?          .


            ,           ,

----------

> ,


.  .          .       ,   , ..         .

----------


## .

> )


   .     ,    . 




> 


     ?      .     ,          .
, ,   ,    ( ) .             .

----------


## vviktor333

> ,   , ..         .


 
  ,

----------


## vviktor333

> , ,


      ))))))
, )

----------


## .

> ,


 ** .     ()

----------

> 


 .      ,     .

----------


## vviktor333

> ,


,      ,    
 ,   ,    ,    /  ,    ,     (..     )-    ,

----------

> ,


    .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


  -     ** . 




> 


         ,   .

----------


## vviktor333

> 


  ?

----------

> ?


.              .    -  .

----------


## vviktor333

> .


?              ?

----------

> ?


      -  ?

----------

. 

    6%,     .        4 -       .       .                .       -   .    . 

       ,        ? 

                   ?  ,   .             .         ?        ?            ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


 




> ?


        .   ,    ,

----------

" "
. ..     ,       . 


"  ,    ,     "

    ,                ,  .                    .              4.            .

----------


## .

> . ..     ,       .


     .      




> ,


    .     ,  -    ?      ,    .             / .     ,   

    1  2019      .       .      .

----------

[QUOTE=.;55002287]     .      
    1  2019      .       .      .

,      ,      .        . 




> .     ,  -    ?      ,    .             / .     ,


    ,   .    ,             .        .           . 

          ,  , .    ,       .

----------


## .

> ,      ,      .


  :Smilie:           . 




> .


 ,      ,    .         1  2019.    




> 


  -  ?   :Smilie:     ,        .    ,     .    .       




> ,       .


  ,  ,   .  ,    ,   .         .   -?

----------

> ,    .


         ?

----------

> -  ?      ,        .    ,     .    .       
>   ,  ,   .  ,    ,   .         .   -?


    /.         .            .     .          ,             .    ?       ,      ,           ,        .     ,         .   

            . 

            .         ,      .                  .      .              .

----------


## .

> .


   ,      .     .           ,    .    ,    .     . 




> .


   , .    ,     .  .   -           .      




> ,


      .                .      .

----------

"  , .    ,     .  .   -           .      "

..  ,     .  .      ,   5000  "  1". ,  ,      "  1"  5000   ?

----------


## 77

> ..  ,     .  .      ,   5000  "  1". ,  ,      "  1"  5000   ?


     ?   ?
       ,      54    .
            . () ,    .

----------

> ,      ,


   100%.    ,     .     54-:  -  ()        ()   .
,        . :Smilie:

----------

> ",      " --   100%.    :...  -  ()     ...   .


            ?

----------


## .

> ()        ()   .


     ?  ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Julianeo

.              ,     .
                ?   3 ..    ,          ,       ...   ,    ?

----------

> ,     .


 .      .

----------


## 34

> .              ,     .
>                 ?   3 ..    ,          ,       ...   ,    ?

----------

> 


   - ?   54-   .

----------


## Julianeo

> 


!

----------


## Julianeo

!     / ( ).    .    " ".      ,         .    https://vk.com/@vos_kassa-vydacha-kvitancii-na-evotor          ?...      " "   ??

----------


## Julianeo

,     : "  , ,        ,    .          ,   ,   ,    54    .           ."

----------


## 34

,  =

----------

> ,  =


  54-   .   .

----------


## Julianeo

> ,  =


!)

----------


## 1

> !     / ( ).    .    " ".      ,         .    https://vk.com/@vos_kassa-vydacha-kvitancii-na-evotor          ?...      " "   ??


        .
    " "
    ""

   "",     .
        .
         .

----------

.   ,    ,     .           -,     
   .
:          ?

----------


## .

> :          ?

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

!  .    .     .           / - .       ?  ,     ?  ? 

      ?      /     .    ,         .

----------


## .

.




> ,         .


    ,       -

----------

